# Chevy Cruze Transmission Update



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

When you say sucks, you mean...

What are we talking in mpg? Do you ever rev over 3k? 4k? 5k?
Highway, City?


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Care to elaborate? did the tranny tighten up,loosen up or did your driving style change


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I got mine done today (Last friday they couldn't get to it). And it seems to me that now it will stay under 2k rpm like it should (driving like grandma). It all depends on how you drive.


----------



## farbeyondsam (Dec 5, 2010)

hi every one, I have a petrol 1.8 manual, the vibration in the manual transmission including the clutch pedal is annoying me since i bought the car. i pointed it out during my last service(15k). they did the test drive and apparently the guy felt nothing. it keeps increasing as the time passes. I had a mitsubishi lancer, it was vibration free and had great power drive. I can live with less power and cant live with vibration. Any ideas what to do? or any of u out there have it?


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

My mileage average has gone from about 31 mixed to 24. I have not had it on an extended drive yet, so I don't know what hwy mileage on long cruise would be, but it was 35+ before. It seems to shift at higher rpms also. It isn't as jerky and incosistent and before, but seems to rev more with the same driving style.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't done the TCM update yet and I only get ~22mpg. How were you getting anywhere near 30+??


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know how, but I was for 2000 miles and now I'm not after the update.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the 2LT with 17" tires. I now have 2000 miles on mine. Lifetime avg per onstar is 32 mpg. 90% highway 10% city.
At times when I get on the highway, I will reset the mpg, avg speed and trip 1 to see how I do. If I do 70 mph then I get about 32 mpg. 65 gets about 33. 60 mph gets about 35 mpg. considering daytime highway is 70, going slower gets you run over. I don't have a clue how they say "36" to "43". I don't jack rabbit start, nor lead foot when driving. Just easy pedal movement.
Kinda sad about the numbers, considering I came from a 2.4 engine and was getting 32 at 65-70 mph driving on highway.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

trol said:


> I have the 2LT with 17" tires. I now have 2000 miles on mine. Lifetime avg per onstar is 32 mpg. 90% highway 10% city.
> At times when I get on the highway, I will reset the mpg, avg speed and trip 1 to see how I do. If I do 70 mph then I get about 32 mpg. 65 gets about 33. 60 mph gets about 35 mpg. considering daytime highway is 70, going slower gets you run over. I don't have a clue how they say "36" to "43". I don't jack rabbit start, nor lead foot when driving. Just easy pedal movement.
> Kinda sad about the numbers, considering I came from a 2.4 engine and was getting 32 at 65-70 mph driving on highway.


My observations are pretty much the same and I'm a bit disappointed. In all my previous cars it seemed I could easily exceed the highway mpg by a couple mpg's. My 2007 santa fe easily got 26-28 mpg highway.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

it's winter..so i can appreciate loss of economy with cold weather..and having snows on...

but yes..as shawn mentions(rpm's over 3..just eat up gas..how can you not to feel the turbo..if you have it)...an instant fuel economy guage would confirm this..

and where i live..it's hilly..so any gains going down hill..i find are more than taken away going up....

only on a steady flat surface can i obtain decent fuel economy figures...but until spring is back with regular tires i won't see anything decent...


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

My MPG tanked after the update. 18.8 combined after update. It is going back for service. Although it did fix the thermostat and now it warms up quickly.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

trol,

Your overall average of 32 equals mine, prior to the update. Kraut, when are you taking it in? Let me know the results. The tranny isn't as sporadic, but this sucks. I bought the car for quality and mileage, not this. I guess I'll have to take it back, but I'm busy and that is another day, or 2 or 3 like last time, at the dealer. I don't have time for that. Maybe GM could get this right and then issue a TSB?

On a side note, my Kawasaki PWC has a naturally aspirated 1.6L I-4. that produces 160 hp and, when put in perspective, gets very good mileage. Keep in mind, it is WOT most of the time. From a mileage perspective, a typical run on it would be the equivalent of driving the Cruze radically or racing it. The turbo versions of the same Kawasaki engine put out 260 hp and fuel consumption isn't that much different. When are car engines going to catch up?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

racer114 said:


> trol,
> 
> Your overall average of 32 equals mine, prior to the update. Kraut, when are you taking it in? Let me know the results. The tranny isn't as sporadic, but this sucks. I bought the car for quality and mileage, not this. I guess I'll have to take it back, but I'm busy and that is another day, or 2 or 3 like last time, at the dealer. I don't have time for that. Maybe GM could get this right and then issue a TSB?
> 
> On a side note, my Kawasaki PWC has a naturally aspirated 1.6L I-4. that produces 160 hp and, when put in perspective, gets very good mileage. Keep in mind, it is WOT most of the time. From a mileage perspective, a typical run on it would be the equivalent of driving the Cruze radically or racing it. The turbo versions of the same Kawasaki engine put out 260 hp and fuel consumption isn't that much different. When are car engines going to catch up?


What you are talking about is friction vs weight. It has nothing to do with who built the motor and for what.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

And there isn't more friction pushing a craft through water than on wheels? Please. Why do boats get crappy mileage? Oh, they are pushing that 3500lbs through water v.s. rolling it. The efficiencies are there, they just need to be available.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Question for the afflicted:

Is your computer readout stating higher MPG than actual? I had the TSB performed prior to me purchasing the vehicle and I'm averaging 28-30 on the computer yet when I'm doing the math on what my OnStar app is reporting my mileage is in the teens. I will be filling up my tank this weekend and getting a more accurate reading but this has got me a little worried as it does seem like my car is guzzling gas at the moment yet the computer reading is stating otherwise.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't tested the computer since getting the update. I did test it before the update and it was fairly accurate. It was about .5-1mpg optimistic. 

I have a two hour highway drive in the morning, so I'll see what happens to the mileage and report back.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

Had the trans re flash at about 200 miles, prior to the car shifted very erratically and when you left off the brake, the car would surge, like you were hit from behind. Never dropped below 2500 RPM when cruising. Now a lot smoother, no bump shifts, surges and the RPM's dropped at highway speeds. MPG still the same, 27 MPG and I do not drive like there is an egg under my foot on the accelerator. After my Jeep Wrangler at 13 MPG, I am thus far happy. (P.S. Not happy with the dash light inconsistent brightness-bad rheostat??)


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

So I just finished a 250 mile drive on cruise control at 70mph. Best mileage was 28 v.s. the 35.6 before the reflash. I'm pissed. booradly, it seems they reversed mine to what you experienced beforehand. Mine now has a surge also and rpms at 70 are 2500-2700 with mileage like you state.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Question for the afflicted:
> 
> Is your computer readout stating higher MPG than actual? I had the TSB performed prior to me purchasing the vehicle and I'm averaging 28-30 on the computer yet when I'm doing the math on what my OnStar app is reporting my mileage is in the teens. I will be filling up my tank this weekend and getting a more accurate reading but this has got me a little worried as it does seem like my car is guzzling gas at the moment yet the computer reading is stating otherwise.




im right on with this guy. had the tcm updated 3 weeks ago and im pulling the exact same number for mpg 3 tanks later. between 27-28 mpg. mostly city driving and it runs a 100X better with the new tcm program


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

*transmission*

Just bought a Cruze last thursday was not told of such tsb and now have a cel light on Onstar diagnostics confirm torque convert not disengaging at higher speeds.The car does shift wierd


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I went ahead and filled my tank up today and ended up with 27MPG which is right near what my computer is telling me. I'm happy with those results as most of my driving is in smallish town with some highway driving on the weekends. I'm curious though if Chevy is looking into the MPG loss for those affected.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the flash performed about a week ago. I have been writing down my fill-up info, but have not computed out that manually, just relying on the car's computer. However, before the flash I would reset the MPG at each fill-up and was averaging just about 31-32 MPG. 

After my drive into the office this morning (mostly highway driving), I flipped over to see 36 MPG. Before the last fill-up but after the flash, mostly non-highway driving, I was around 29-30 MPG average. So far, in my experience, the flash has certainly not hurt my highway MPG. Fortunately for me, that is the biggest percentage of my daily commute. My highway driving style is middle-lane, easy acceleration, going with the flow of traffic--mostly 60-70 MPH.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

As I was taking car to dealer this morning it decided to downshift at 70mph to 5th and stay there.So I tryed to up shift into 6th and nope it stayed in 5th.Its still at the dealer they called me at 4 pm and said not sure on the exact problem yet..till them driving HHR renal


----------



## Cpt. Morgan (Dec 6, 2010)

My Cruze goes in this Friday for it's 5,000 km oil change. Should I ask about the transmission update? I'm getting about 8.7L in the city and around 7L on the highway but the transmission is odd (sometimes will hold the gear when not needed, other times is eager to shift). What do you guys think?

No real complaints about the Cruze thus far though. Awesome car.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Just an update from my earlier post, but with two round trips to work (25+ miles each way, some back roads, a few stoplights, and a lot of highway, some light traffic) and my trip computer is showing 33.9 MPG. I know a little over 100 miles isn't conclusive, but considering I only have about 1500 on it, so far it doesn't look like the trans flash really hurt my MPG.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Mike, was your trans behaving badly before the flash? Have you noticed a difference in the operation since?


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

TSURacing--The trans would sometimes hang onto a gear too long on the upshift--like it just didn't want to shift up to the next gear. Sometimes it would shift very hard--almost like you were driving a manual, and slapping it into the next gear without using the clutch. Either of these two issues would happen maybe once every other day or so. I haven't had any issues with these since the flash was done a few weeks ago.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Got mine reflashed and overall it is much improved, but not as smooth as I would like. It still gets confused at slow speeds sometimes and when cold it has some lazy shifts. MPG's seem about the same for me at about 28 mpg's in 0-15 degree weather. I am anxious to see what I get when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I find that mine seems to get confused when I come out of a corner and step on it. Its like it doesn't know if it should shift down or up; I get a strange hesitation out of it. Other than that the car is great and I don't tromp it often enough to worry about it.


----------



## dimurof82 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm getting vibration/friction noise btwn 70-80Mph.. Is this a symptom of the transmission issue?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

dimurof82 said:


> I'm getting vibration/friction noise btwn 70-80Mph.. Is this a symptom of the transmission issue?


Nope, it is your tires and the road surface.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

dimurof82 said:


> I'm getting vibration/friction noise btwn 70-80Mph.. Is this a symptom of the transmission issue?


sounds like either a bent wheel or misalignment


----------



## dimurof82 (Jan 3, 2011)

I figured at first it might be that, but it happens ON all different types of pavement/asphalt/etc and doesn't seem to change with the rotation of the tires.

Is this a common noise issue with these tires or something?

Edit: I'm going to make this it's own thread.. I don't want to thread hijack..


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

dimurof82 said:


> I figured at first it might be that, but it happens ON all different types of pavement/asphalt/etc and doesn't seem to change with the rotation of the tires.


Still tires.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

justmike said:


> I find that mine seems to get confused when I come out of a corner and step on it. Its like it doesn't know if it should shift down or up; I get a strange hesitation out of it. Other than that the car is great and I don't tromp it often enough to worry about it.


That's the only issue I have. I've flipped it to manual mode real quick to see what gear it is in at that time and it appears to be 3rd. Other than that though, everything works well and the transmission appears to be breaking in nicely as the ride has been getting smoother and smoother since I bought it.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> I've flipped it to manual mode real quick


I use manual mode now when it is cold. I can shift at 2k all the time.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in the low 20's MPG and the transmission shift is like a roulette wheel, no one knows when it will shift and with what force. I wrote GM-Chevy Division and listed my concerns. The trans flash did not solve the problem or the erratic and blunt shifting and in fact decreased the MPG. We shall see what they say, but I have an idea what their comeback may be.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

After my second "reflash", my tranny is still rough. Mileage is decent, but not what I expected. I think the car is too heavy for the engine. It saved my life though on a couple of occassions this week, so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

racer114 said:


> After my second "reflash", my tranny is still rough.


What does "rough" mean? I know what rough means, but have no idea how a tranny can be rough.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

Rough to me means that the shift "feel" between gears is abrupt, or perhaps hanging in a lower gear, seemingly too long. Downshifts are felt and they should not be. All that is opposite of smooth or seamless. When my trans is cold, it is really erratic and rough. It takes a while to smooth out each subsequent shift. You sometimes have the feeling like you have been struck from the rear, a surge of sorts, a bump.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

booradley said:


> Rough to me means that the shift "feel" between gears is abrupt, or perhaps hanging in a lower gear, seemingly too long. Downshifts are felt and they should not be. All that is opposite of smooth or seamless. When my trans is cold, it is really erratic and rough. It takes a while to smooth out each subsequent shift. You sometimes have the feeling like you have been struck from the rear, a surge of sorts, a bump.


Mine was similar to this. The general rule of thumb though is that the more miles you put on it the smoother it becomes. I have around 2,400 miles on mine and it's much more smooth than it was when I bought it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...are you the only driver? Or, does someone else routinely also drive the car?

...I'm going on conjecture here, but it makes sense that the computer will take _longer_ to "learn & establish" a 'happy-medium' shifting pattern for multiple drivers than it would for a single driver...especially if the two driving styles are different, ie: one light-footed/easy and the other lead-footed/spirited, etc.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was going to wait till my first oil change to get the transmission reflashed. However, this thing is getting worse. The reflash Better make this thing much better. I feel like Im beating the **** out of the transmission the way it is. Everything about the transmission is rough and sloppy.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> Everything about the transmission is rough and sloppy.


Mine is smooth and happy. Good luck.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

My Cruze has just turned over 1700 and I noticed something about the shifts recently. I noticed that I dont notice them much anymore. Upshifts at the beginning were a bit lazy, but I never really thought it was terrible. Downshifts were more noticeable than I expected for an automatic. However, in the last week or so the operation has started to dial itself in and I'm pretty content now. I could use a bit better action exiting corners, but it is an auto after-all. 
BTW. No reflash at all and the vehicle was built on 12-2-10


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

The auto trans on my 1.4T has been OK. Nearly 7K miles. No complaints with shifts or mileage. Bought it back in mid Nov. Only service has been an oil change. Overall very pleased so far.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it would be helpful if *we* (the car owners) knew at what VIN *serial-number* the transmission re-calibration was "cut-in" at the factory; that way, we'd know whether it's already "in" our car or not.

...as it stands, it's sorta like the _"...Princess and the pea..."_ with people thinking _anything _'different' is a problem.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as it stands, it's sorta like the _"...Princess and the pea..."_ with people thinking _anything _'different' is a problem.


Correct, so what is your point?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in my _worst_ Winston Churchill 'shakespearean' voice: _"...much ADO about NOTHING..."_

...it's a problem *if* you actually have the problem, but likewise

...it's NOT a problem *if* you actually don't have the problem but are over-reacting to each little _"...pea..."_


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's NOT a problem *if* you actually don't have the problem but are over-reacting to each little _"...pea..."_


Understood. But I feel like overreacting


----------



## LSglock89 (Feb 5, 2011)

booradley said:


> I am in the low 20's MPG and *the transmission shift is like a roulette wheel, no one knows when it will shift and with what force.* I wrote GM-Chevy Division and listed my concerns. The trans flash did not solve the problem or the *erratic and blunt shifting and in fact decreased the MPG.* We shall see what they say, but I have an idea what their comeback may be.





racer114 said:


> After my second "reflash", *my tranny is still rough*. Mileage is decent, but not what I expected. I think the car is too heavy for the engine. It saved my life though on a couple of occassions this week, so I'm not going to complain.





booradley said:


> *Rough to me means that the shift "feel" between gears is abrupt, or perhaps hanging in a lower gear, seemingly too long. *Downshifts are felt and they should not be. All that is opposite of smooth or seamless. When my trans is cold, it is really erratic and rough. It takes a while to smooth out each subsequent shift. You sometimes have the feeling like you have been struck from the rear, a surge of sorts, a bump.



I have 5,400 miles on my automatic 1.4L Cruze. I took it to the dealer on Feb 10th and they addressed the sticking thermostat issue and also did an update that is supposed to improve shift quality.

The transmission is now less sluggish, but as highlighted above it just knocks into gear and cannot seem to figure out where it wants to.

It does not matter speed, downshift or upshift, it just does not seem right at all. It is not smooth at all. I am taking it back to the dealer tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I see many here have far more miles than me in this matter. I only have just turned a 1K and my car was in the VIN break point for needing the flash. I took it in in Nov for the T-stat and ecm/tcm flash with 500 miles on it. My mileage dropped to 18 right off the bat. I thought I would give the car a chance to relearn the driving habits and wait for another 500. Well no go, up shifts are slow and delayed, down shifts feel like a clunk and mileage is only up to 22. I took it in last Tues and they kept it overnight. Since no codes are stored they are stumped. I went and test drove it with the service manager and test drove the original car I drove (unsold still) the day I went to look at the Cruze to do a side by side comparison. They had flashed the lot car at 190 miles and it had 270 on it for out test. That car with 270 had zero issues with trans feel. Instant shifts after warmed up and no noticeable down shift clinking. All I have been told so far is that the dealer needed to get it contact with GM. I think it might be time to go get the Camaro.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Im bringing in my car tomorow. Even though it was purchased on 1/31/11 the vin falls prior to the date on the TSB. I hope there is a big improvement in the shifting quality of this car. There seems to be mixed results on this thread.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

My Cruze was built in January and the tranny shifts very smooth.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

robertbick said:


> My Cruze was built in January and the tranny shifts very smooth.


All cars effected by VIN breakpoint that were in dealer stock (new on lot unsold) have already received the update. If you purchased in January it was already done by the dealer before you bought it.

*UPDATE:* I was just told by GM this morning there is a new TSB dated 2/4/2011 that is supposed to cure my trans issues. As soon as the dealer gets the download they will try it on my car. They are also going to give me full tank of gas for the 18 mpg tank I got after the flash of 12/14/10. I am still going to look at Camaro's.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> All cars effected by VIN breakpoint that were in dealer stock (new on lot unsold) have already received the update. If you purchased in January it was already done by the dealer before you bought it.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I was just told by GM this morning there is a new TSB dated 2/4/2011 that is supposed to cure my trans issues. As soon as the dealer gets the download they will try it on my car. They are also going to give me full tank of gas for the 18 mpg tank I got after the flash of 12/14/10. I am still going to look at Camaro's.


 
Wait a minute...So there is another tsb for the transmission? Interesting. Im wondering if there is a way to get any more information on this so when I go to the dealer tomorrow, I know what Im talking about.


----------



## LSglock89 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got back from the dealer and they drove it 12 miles and said it was operating like it should.

I thoroughly do not believe the transmission should shift hard, am I asking too much for it to be smooth?

For what its worth, I took delivery in November, and I had the initial work done on Feb 10th, so I should have all of the updated software. I guess I can contact GM but that probably will not get anywhere. I am really not happy, maybe I'm just too picky?

I'll monitor this thread to see what happens with other people.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

LSglock89 said:


> I just got back from the dealer and they drove it 12 miles and said it was operating like it should.
> 
> I thoroughly do not believe the transmission should shift hard, am I asking too much for it to be smooth?
> 
> ...


You are not being too picky. I am convinced that if my shifting doesn't get better, I will be needing a new transmision long before 36k miles. This trans is taking a beating with all the hard shifting and lash in the drivetrain. 
They better not even try to tell me this is "normal" 
I have had 5 new cars in my lifetime and none of them ever shifted like this. 
Good luck


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> All cars effected by VIN breakpoint that were in dealer stock (new on lot unsold) have already received the update. If you purchased in January it was already done by the dealer before you bought it.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I was just told by GM this morning there is a new TSB dated 2/4/2011 that is supposed to cure my trans issues. As soon as the dealer gets the download they will try it on my car. They are also going to give me full tank of gas for the 18 mpg tank I got after the flash of 12/14/10. I am still going to look at Camaro's.


I just left my car at the dealer for the trans shifting issue. My VIN falls into the TSB. It was built in November and purchased in January. The dealer said the TSB was not done on the car at the dealer. I will report back when I get the car back.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to update anyone who cares: My car has been at the dealer since yesterday and they finally said they will do the 2/4/11 TSB for the transmission issues. 
Im picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

weird they had to keep it? they did my trans, thermostat, and and oil change in about 2hrs


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> weird they had to keep it? they did my trans, thermostat, and and oil change in about 2hrs


I know. The only reason they kept it is because they didn't know there was a TSB for it. They only found it after I mentioned that there was one. 
They did give me an Impala loaner so its not a big deal. I just want my Cruze back.....fixed


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> I know. The only reason they kept it is because they didn't know there was a TSB for it. They only found it after I mentioned that there was one.
> They did give me an Impala loaner so its not a big deal. I just want my Cruze back.....fixed


How could they not know there was a TSB? Don't they check AUTOMATICALLY when we bring our cars in or are we supposed to be the researchers? I know that not every TSB applies to all cars, but geez. They ARE the mechanics!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Any info on what the new TCM update actually does? I may have my dealership install it if it makes any significant changes over the last update.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> How could they not know there was a TSB? Don't they check AUTOMATICALLY when we bring our cars in or are we supposed to be the researchers? I know that not every TSB applies to all cars, but geez. They ARE the mechanics!


I brought up the TSB several times to them. The last conversation I had with them I gave them the 2/4 date and then he found it.
At the very least the first tsb should have been done prior to my 1/31 delivery date. But it wasn't.
The good news is that he read the actual TSB to me and it fits my problem perfectly.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Any info on what the new TCM update actually does? I may have my dealership install it if it makes any significant changes over the last update.


The jury is still out on the 2/4 tsb. I will let you know of any significant improvements sometime today


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> The jury is still out on the 2/4 tsb. I will let you know of any significant improvements sometime today


Am I correct in assuming that you will have to allow some time for the adaptive transmission to dial itself in again after the reflash? I am hoping you will be pretty satisfied right from the get, but it will improve with miles as well.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Am I correct in assuming that you will have to allow some time for the adaptive transmission to dial itself in again after the reflash? I am hoping you will be pretty satisfied right from the get, but it will improve with miles as well.


I would guess it will need some time to adapt. I will be happy with any improvement as long as MPG doesn't suffer. Thanks!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. That will take a couple of days to sort out and determine (the MPG). Im anxious to hear your progress later when you pickup the car. My gut says that you will be a much happier camper and we can score it a -should have been better from the start, but the dealer and GM made it right-
Please keep us posted on the quality of the 2-4 TSB


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The 2/4 TSB is not listed on this forum anywhere? Other TSB's are.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

We have the LS with automatic transmission, and when shifting, it feels like the car goes in neutral for a second (or less). It just feels weird. Is this normal for the computer to learn the driving style, or is this the transmission issue in which we need the reflash?

Thanks!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems to take a couple thousand miles to dial in the trans. That is what I have experienced anyway. I have 2000 miles on now and while my shifting was never really bad it has improved noticeably in the last 500 miles or so.
No matter what, when it is cold the trans is slower to respond.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> It seems to take a couple thousand miles to dial in the trans. That is what I have experienced anyway. I have 2000 miles on now and while my shifting was never really bad it has improved noticeably in the last 500 miles or so.
> No matter what, when it is cold the trans is slower to respond.


That seems like it is going to take it a long time then. There are two people driving it, so I guess it is going to take even longer.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## LSglock89 (Feb 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Am I correct in assuming that you will have to allow some time for the adaptive transmission to dial itself in again after the reflash? I am hoping you will be pretty satisfied right from the get, but it will improve with miles as well.





Uns69 said:


> I would guess it will need some time to adapt. I will be happy with any improvement as long as MPG doesn't suffer. Thanks!





TSURacing said:


> Yeah, I agree. That will take a couple of days to sort out and determine (the MPG). Im anxious to hear your progress later when you pickup the car. My gut says that you will be a much happier camper and we can score it a -should have been better from the start, but the dealer and GM made it right-
> Please keep us posted on the quality of the 2-4 TSB



I've put over 1,000 miles on my car since the re-flash and I am still not satisfied overall. The response I get is "the 6spd is a busy transmission is going to do that."


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

LSglock89 said:


> I've put over 1,000 miles on my car since the re-flash and I am still not satisfied overall. The response I get is "the 6spd is a busy transmission is going to do that."


I have heard other people complain about 6 speed trans, mostly on a forum about the Silverado. I think people just have to get used to a trans that shifts more often because there are more gears.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> It seems to take a couple thousand miles to dial in the trans. That is what I have experienced anyway. I have 2000 miles on now and while my shifting was never really bad it has improved noticeably in the last 500 miles or so.
> No matter what, when it is cold the trans is slower to respond.


Agreed, I'm around 3k and my trans shifts much better than it did. I still get a few hiccups in certain situations but other than that Ive not had an issues and am getting ~30MPG with mixed driving.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, so after a dealer software issues that actually made the car worse, I got my car back with the 2/4 reflash. According to the dealer this reflash reprograms the TCU and the ECU. They were actually on the phone with Tech support because their software caused an error when they tried to reprogramed my ECU.
Anyway, They told me to wait at least 500 miles for everything to adjust. 
I drove the car home and all the upshifts seem better. I did notice some downshift issue and overall it seemed better....I think. Time will tell.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I have heard other people complain about 6 speed trans, mostly on a forum about the Silverado. I think people just have to get used to a trans that shifts more often because there are more gears.


That's not necessarily true. My 08 Malibu LTZ 6 cyl. had a 6-speed tranny and it shifted NOTHING like the Cruze. It knew what to do when it had to do it. NO hesitation. MAYBE the 4 cyl. Malibu with the 6 speed tranny shifts like the Cruze, but I never drove one of those.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

4700 miles and it's golden, shifts when I want it to, even if I'm in 1st and randomly WOT


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where's that BIG "thumbs-up" icon when you need one?


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

I went to the dealer and they didn't say anything about a transmission reflash for the Chevy Cruze LS.. Does that mean it already had it done? He acted like there wasn't even one out for it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

avenue said:


> I went to the dealer and they didn't say anything about a transmission reflash for the Chevy Cruze LS.. Does that mean it already had it done? He acted like there wasn't even one out for it.


Since you just picked yours up not too long ago, it probably has it already. It's the same transmission as the higher models, same reflash


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Since you just picked yours up not too long ago, it probably has it already. It's the same transmission as the higher models, same reflash


Well, I guess the weird shifting is it still learning the driving style.

It feels like it goes into neutral for a second before it shifts.

Also, when it is acceleration, it goes to high RPM's, but the car doesn't really move. It has no problem reving but it seems slow to accelerate, especially in 1st and 2nd gear. I guess that's normal?


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had my Cruze since October. I'm taking it in tomorrow for an Oil Change, Tire Rotation, and the Transmission Update. I'll try and remember to mention the "updated update" from 2/4. 

I've had the inconsistent acceleration after coasting and/or braking (it's always been fine from a dead-stop). Either it revs up and I don't go anywhere, or it jerks the car forward sharply. At first, I thought it was just me getting used to a Turbo'd 4cyl. (from a 6cyl. with nearly twice the HP), but I guess that might not be the case!

It's just a minor nuisance, to me. If it helps, great! Otherwise, no big deal...unless it worsens my MPG, too! :\

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i Just bough my Cruze LS on the 18th, is my tranny flashed or do i need to talk to my dealer? is there any way to tell?


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> i Just bough my Cruze LS on the 18th, is my tranny flashed or do i need to talk to my dealer? is there any way to tell?


My guess is that yes, it's been flashed already. You can make sure by looking at *this post*. Compare the VIN breakoff point with your VIN. If your VIN comes after the breakoff, then it has the updated Transmission Flash.

----

In other news, I dropped off my Cruze this morning to get the updated flash.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

All righty. I just picked up the Cruze. Dealership did the service for free, as I'd expect. While I only had time to drive it right back to work, so far so good!

I'll report back here if/when I notice anything about the shifting and/or MPG.

...stay tuned....


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

digitick said:


> All righty. I just picked up the Cruze. Dealership did the service for free, as I'd expect. While I only had time to drive it right back to work, so far so good!
> 
> I'll report back here if/when I notice anything about the shifting and/or MPG.
> 
> ...stay tuned....


Im still not sure if mine is better since the 2/4 reflash. However, one thing I notice is that it seems to go back into gear after taking my foot off the brake quicker than it did before. There is barely any "bump" now.
I only have 20 miles on my reflash so I will give it some time before I can really tell it the reflash is a home run or not.
Let us know what you think after you have driven it for a while. GL


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought my cruze a few days ago, mine has no thumping or jerky feel to it just a delay shifting into the next gear sometimes or it holds a gear for too long and it wont up shift for a couple of seconds. Otherwise im ok with it and will just wait and put miles on it and see what happens. After reading 9 pages of peoples experiences with the tranny and the reflash, i decided to pass on it because not many have said its made a big difference and some didnt like it at all. I work at a Chevy dealer and know the cars well. This problem is worse on some and not bad on others compared to my car. Worse one was on a LS Cruze i test drove someone in but then again, it was cold and hardly any miles on the car. Ill wait and see if there is real positive feedback on the 2/4 update before doing anything. My MPG according to the vehicle is 24.2 and thats 90% city driving. I have to say so far im very happy with the car and trading in my 09 Civic for this car was well worth it.


----------



## Attala (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I think having a solution for no smooth in TCM (Automatic), I wait a response from GM engeener or testers.

I write from Algiers (Algeria), so sorry for my poor english, I read all pages, I have bought a Cruze LS 1.6 (Automatic). I have a problem with Transmission module. in Passage 1>2>3, there is weaks, and not smooth.

In a downhill road (10%) enable the Semi automatic (+/-) it must show 3 or greater.
Give shots brake pedal (don't accelerate), to decrease slowly the speed (don't touch gear shift).
The 1 gear is activated (from 3) and the speed is decreased.
Don't accelerate. Let the car to adjust the TCM module, after 30 meter (reactivate the D autmatic).

Do this 2 or 3 times after driving 10 or 20 miles between each operation.

==> you will remark that the gear changing is more smooth, not completly resolved.

Can anyone check this and tell us if it resolve the issue.

Thank's , again sorry for my english.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> ... However, one thing I notice is that it seems to go back into gear after taking my foot off the brake quicker than it did before. There is barely any "bump" now ....


I've noticed the exact same thing. I'd release the brake slowly and the car would suddenly "bump" forward. It doesn't do that anymore, after the re-flash. Just a smooth roll forward, as I'd expect.

And after 70 miles of driving post-flash, I can say that it has fixed most, if not all, of the shifting issues I was noticing. I can't say I've driven it enough to truly "know" everything's been fixed, but it's certainly much better already!

Plus, I've noticed *NO CHANGE* in fuel economy. I even filled up the tank and reset the DIC stats immediately after the flash, so that I could get some immediate numbers. So glad that my MPG didn't go down!

Everything looks and works great!


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I now have about 100 miles since the 2/4 reflash (LS 1.8). So far it seems better all around. As stated above the "brake release bump" is no longer an issue, all up/downshifts are much smoother. 
Im still not too happy with cold shifting and driving in traffic where the trans gets confused and hangs in a gear too long or shifts when it shouldn't. But overall its better. 
Like Digitik, I have no drop in MPG. I reset my MPG display before my morning commute and got 35mpg crusing at 60mph. With 60% hwy 40% NYC stop and Go, I averaged 24mpg over almost 100 miles. 
To compare, My 1.8T VW passat trade in which was rated at 30 mpg hwy only got 20 doing the same commute...and that was premium fuel only.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

digitick said:


> I've noticed the exact same thing. I'd release the brake slowly and the car would suddenly "bump" forward. It doesn't do that anymore, after the re-flash. Just a smooth roll forward, as I'd expect.
> 
> And after 70 miles of driving post-flash, I can say that it has fixed most, if not all, of the shifting issues I was noticing. I can't say I've driven it enough to truly "know" everything's been fixed, but it's certainly much better already!
> 
> ...


Glad to read that all seems well. It really stinks to have a brand new car and then have concerns about it. Let's hope all goes smoothly from now on. So far, mine is ok. Only had it 9 days!  Have about 350 miles on it so far. 

I PRAY that I will have no major problems with this car. In all my years of driving, the *WORST* car I *EVER* had was a Candy Apple Red 1999 Chrysler 300M- Motor Trend Car of the Year! Had that car for 3 years and NOTHING but trouble from DAY ONE. EVERY month it was something new! Through the internet, I hooked up with someone who worked at Chrysler in Detroit. He ran my VIN for me and sent me the cost of all my warranty repairs in those 3 years- $3,500! It was AWFUL! I named that car CHRISTINE after the Stephen King movie of the same name which featured an EVIL RED Plymouth Fury!

NO Chrysler products for me EVER again! The "5-STAR" dealers were AWFUL, the factory reps were yuppies who LIED and were in the dealers' pockets! Just awful. That was a lease ALSO! Chrysler got their little monster back just BEFORE I reached 36,000 miles!! I just feel sorry for whoever got it next. I THINK I put a note under the back seat telling of my experiences! Don't know if anyone ever found it!


----------



## karbuncio (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi to all. I live in Peru... just bought my Cruze last year in December.
Can anyone tell what exactly is the 2/4 transmission reflash? So I can tell the dealer about it when I go for the 5,000Km service.
I bought a Cruze 1.8 LS automatic. So far so good but after 3,000Km I´m experiencing the problems with the transmission that I have read here. It´s bumpy in first and lacks power when "pedal to the metal"... not a quick response at all.
Apreciate the answers ;-)
Regards


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

karbuncio said:


> Hi to all. I live in Peru... just bought my Cruze last year in December.
> Can anyone tell what exactly is the 2/4 transmission reflash? So I can tell the dealer about it when I go for the 5,000Km service.
> I bought a Cruze 1.8 LS automatic. So far so good but after 3,000Km I´m experiencing the problems with the transmission that I have read here. It´s bumpy in first and lacks power when "pedal to the metal"... not a quick response at all.
> Apreciate the answers ;-)
> Regards


The "2/4 reflash" is a TSB released on February 4th 2011. There was a previous TSB involving a reflash in November.
The 2/4 reflash will help smooth things out a bit. However, don't expect too much out of it. Good Luck.


----------



## Lassow (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi to all, i got my Cruze LS 1.8L engine with 6 speed automatic transmission before two weeks and noticed that in downhill driving when speed reaches 40 km/h there is a slight jerk as if down shifting while selector is in D, I took the car to the dealer and was told its normal, Any advice is appreciated

Regards


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

This is normal. You can definitely feel more downshift action with the dual clutch transmission in the Cruze. It will smooth out some with a couple thousand miles. The trans is an adaptive auto trans that will learn and tune itself to your driving patterns with time.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I had the re flash, still has the same shift pattern. At times it seems to hunting for the right gear and you get some quick jerk up shift, or downshift. It is never, ever smooth and seamless. MPG is horrible, I tried 89 octane, and since it has only 1800 miles, no oil change yet. I wrote and spoke with GM, allegedly in Michigan, but I doubt it. They called my 3X, notified my dealer who told GM they are not going to call me, I had to call them (AGAIN) and they tell me to "wait the car will learn you driving habits". The car is learning foul language. Not happy with this car, and when I drive an new Ford Product, I can compare and the Fusion 4 cyl is a much better car and I get 30-32 MPG each time I deliver/swap one. Even the Focus is better in the MPG category, not the ride, but the miles per gallon. 
GM will not follow thru, they are making $$ now and they really do not care. Thankfully I leased this car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...time to 'take it back' and 'park it' on their lot...until it's fixed.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

booradley said:


> I had the re flash, still has the same shift pattern. At times it seems to hunting for the right gear and you get some quick jerk up shift, or downshift. It is never, ever smooth and seamless. MPG is horrible, I tried 89 octane, and since it has only 1800 miles, no oil change yet. I wrote and spoke with GM, allegedly in Michigan, but I doubt it. They called my 3X, notified my dealer who told GM they are not going to call me, I had to call them (AGAIN) and they tell me to "wait the car will learn you driving habits". The car is learning foul language. Not happy with this car, and when I drive an new Ford Product, I can compare and the Fusion 4 cyl is a much better car and I get 30-32 MPG each time I deliver/swap one. Even the Focus is better in the MPG category, not the ride, but the miles per gallon.
> GM will not follow thru, they are making $$ now and they really do not care. Thankfully I leased this car.


I've come to the conclusion that even though some here say it will get smoother over time, it will never be a very smooth transmission. I've said it before here that it takes off and shifts different almost everytime. Its very inconsistant. In slow traffic, where there is alot of shifts, mine is terrible. 
I don't worry about it too much cause mine is a lease also 

Even if it wasn't a lease, the powertrain warranty is pretty good.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Uns69 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that even though some here say it will get smoother over time, it will never be a very smooth transmission. I've said it before here that it takes off and shifts different almost everytime. Its very inconsistant. In slow traffic, where there is alot of shifts, mine is terrible.
> I don't worry about it too much cause mine is a lease also
> 
> Even if it wasn't a lease, the powertrain warranty is pretty good.


Do you have more then 2k miles? 3k? If not, then I wouldn't bother paying any attention to what its doing until you reach at least 3k, which is when all of my problems ceased


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that even though some here say it will get smoother over time, it will never be a very smooth transmission. I've said it before here that it takes off and shifts different almost everytime. Its very inconsistant. In slow traffic, where there is alot of shifts, mine is terrible.
> I don't worry about it too much cause mine is a lease also
> 
> Even if it wasn't a lease, the powertrain warranty is pretty good.


I think you're right. I only have about 910 miles on mine and do drive it carefully, but I too don't think it will ever be very smooth. I do wonder why it has to be a "learning" transmission to begin with. I know someone with a GM tranny user name here explained some techno lingo about clutches and gears engaging etc., but my question is WHY? What was wrong with the transmissions the way they used to be and the way they are on other cars? I never had a problem with those transmissions that were programmed from the factory to shift at certain RPMs. As a matter of fact, the smoothest transmission I ever had was either my 1990 red Riviera or my Diamond White 1996 Rivera with a supercharger engine. I forget which Riv it was, but you NEVER felt it shift.

Like you, my car is a lease too, so if it turns out to be bad, GM gets it back and it becomes their problem and not mine. So far, so good, but I'm not sure if my rear defroster is working. The other morning it did NOT clear the window. Since then, the weather has been ok, so I can't check it again right now.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

it was explained to me by a GM tech , that the 6 speed transmission in the cruze is altogether different from a the 4 speed auto we are used to i was told the 6 speed has dual cluthes that are applied all the time , i was told thats why this trans isnt smooth like the old 4 speeds were. it was made this way to make it more effecient. i have over 6000 miles on mine and there are times when it seems to get confused .


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Do you have more then 2k miles? 3k? If not, then I wouldn't bother paying any attention to what its doing until you reach at least 3k, which is when all of my problems ceased


Actually, I have 1,300 miles at the moment. If it gets much better in time I will be very happy and keep it after the lease is up. Because honestly, I really like everything else about this car. Thanks!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Uns69 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that even though some here say it will get smoother over time, it will never be a very smooth transmission. I've said it before here that it takes off and shifts different almost everytime. Its very inconsistant. In slow traffic, where there is alot of shifts, mine is terrible.
> I don't worry about it too much cause mine is a lease also
> 
> Even if it wasn't a lease, the powertrain warranty is pretty good.


Wow. I don't know. I still think there is something wrong with your car.
I have had 3,4, and 5 speed auto trans before, and this 6 six speed auto in my Cruze is the smoothest I have driven. Its responsive when it needs to be, doesn't hunt, and not at all jerky. I really wish they could fix your issure rather than you just puttin' up with it until the lease is done.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Wow. I don't know. I still think there is something wrong with your car.
> I have had 3,4, and 5 speed auto trans before, and this 6 six speed auto in my Cruze is the smoothest I have driven. Its responsive when it needs to be, doesn't hunt, and not at all jerky. I really wish they could fix your issure rather than you just puttin' up with it until the lease is done.


 That makes two of us. I will mention it again when I bring it in for my first oil change


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> it was explained to me by a GM tech , that the 6 speed transmission in the cruze is altogether different from a the 4 speed auto we are used to i was told the 6 speed has dual cluthes that are applied all the time , i was told thats why this trans isnt smooth like the old 4 speeds were. it was made this way to make it more effecient. i have over 6000 miles on mine and there are times when it seems to get confused .


MY QUESTION- WHY didn't my 2008 Malibu LTZ shift like this then? It was a 6-speed? Was it because it had 6 cyl. instead of 4? I still say there are other 6 speed transmissions out there that do NOT shift like this. I don't see HOW this erratic shifting can be more "fuel efficient"?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> MY QUESTION- WHY didn't my 2008 Malibu LTZ shift like this then? It was a 6-speed? Was it because it had 6 cyl. instead of 4? I still say there are other 6 speed transmissions out there that do NOT shift like this. I don't see HOW this erratic shifting can be more "fuel efficient"?


I'm new here. I've owned an auto LS for two weeks. My dealer claims that I am the first and only customer to complain about hard seats and irratic shifting. And they sold a bunch of them. No one even wants to discuss the possibility of GM buying it back from me. I guess you live and learn. Never buy a car unless you can borrow a demo or rent one for a couple weeks. Otherwise, what ever happened to customer satisfaction guaranteed? Obviously, there is no such thing. Very strange attitude from a company that needed a new savior for their small car lineup. Sell 'em and forget 'em.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> I'm new here. I've owned an auto LS for two weeks. My dealer claims that I am the first and only customer to complain about hard seats and irratic shifting. And they sold a bunch of them. No one even wants to discuss the possibility of GM buying it back from me. I guess you live and learn. Never buy a car unless you can borrow a demo or rent one for a couple weeks. Otherwise, what ever happened to customer satisfaction guaranteed? Obviously, there is no such thing. Very strange attitude from a company that needed a new savior for their small car lineup. Sell 'em and forget 'em.


 
The dealership should not reflect GM as a whole, additionally until you have 3k miles, do not complain about the shifting. It significantly improves overtime and gets smoother and less irratic. I'm currently riding at 6900 miles and it's butter smooth all the times (I live downtown and have to drive through heavy traffic to get to the highway to drive to work, so I see a mix of everything)


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> I'm new here. I've owned an auto LS for two weeks. My dealer claims that I am the first and only customer to complain about hard seats and irratic shifting. And they sold a bunch of them. No one even wants to discuss the possibility of GM buying it back from me. I guess you live and learn. Never buy a car unless you can borrow a demo or rent one for a couple weeks. Otherwise, what ever happened to customer satisfaction guaranteed? Obviously, there is no such thing. Very strange attitude from a company that needed a new savior for their small car lineup. Sell 'em and forget 'em.


The NUMBER ONE thing a dealer/salesman needs to explain to the customer of a Cruze is the erratic shifting due to its "learning capability"! If I had not read about this issue here BEFORE getting my car, I would have been on the phone to Detroit!

I would have to say right off the top that your dealer is either an IDIOT or a LIAR! Part of this attitude problem with them is GM's fault. After 6 million miles of testing, GM is aware of how the car shifts when new and should make this NUMBER ONE PRIORITY for the dealer to explain to the customer.

The other part of this attitude problem is the OWNER of the facility NOT KNOWING what his sales people/service people are doing/saying to the customers. EVERY dealership owner in this country should go on that TV show, UNDERCOVER BOSS, CBS Sunday night 9 PM EST. If they ever saw what some of their service departments are like their hair would fall out!

Right now, I would tell you to drive the car carefully and break it in slowly and wait several thousand miles to see if the car "learns" your style of driving. If things DON'T get better, I would go back to the dealership, seek out the OWNER, explain the problem and tell him/her how the shifting problem is WELL DOCUMENTED in this forum and direct them here to see for themselves.

DON'T believe that CRAP about you being "the first and only customer to complain about hard seats and irratic shifting"! Maybe hard seats, but DEFINITELY not erratic shifting. Back in 1999 I had a Chrysler dealer TRY to give me that SAME line! Trust me, it didn't work and they soon found out I was NOT falling for their LIES!

For now, enjoy the car and just wait and see what happens. I only have about 930 miles on my LTZ right now. I will say that I have NEVER had a car that shifted like this EXCEPT for that 1999 Chrysler 300M that ALSO had a "learning transmission" that never passed first grade and flunked out!

Hang in there.


----------



## Force (Mar 20, 2011)

avenue said:


> We have the LS with automatic transmission, and when shifting, it feels like the car goes in neutral for a second (or less). It just feels weird. Is this normal for the computer to learn the driving style, or is this the transmission issue in which we need the reflash?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine is with the dealership now. I had the same problem. Took it in, they reprogrammed it, happened again, they got approval from GM to open up the transmission and fix it. They had to order a part, I hope I don't have that problem now!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

give me a th350, th400, 4L60E, 200R4 or a 700R4 any day!


----------



## karbuncio (Feb 23, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> The "2/4 reflash" is a TSB released on February 4th 2011. There was a previous TSB involving a reflash in November.
> The 2/4 reflash will help smooth things out a bit. However, don't expect too much out of it. Good Luck.


Thank you for your post.
I´ll take that in mind so I will tell the dealer to do the reflash for the tranni when I get the 5k appointment.
Regards


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a LTZ with the 1.4 engine and for the most part it shifts pretty smooth once warm, however what is up with all the downshifts? That to me is the single biggest issue with the tranny. It is especially noticeable when slowing down, say for a turn, and it gets caught between a downshift and acceleration. 

Was it programmed to be some type of "sporty" feature and intentional or what? I just don't see the need for feeling the downshifts. To me it should just coast to a stop. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the car can _only_ "coast" if the transmission goes into "neutral" (where no gear's selected).

...as long as the engine and wheels are "connected" through the transmission gearing, in order for the engine speed to "slow down" the gears must likewise be changed...which is likely what you're feeling.

...and there are now six gears that the transmission must "downshift" sequentially through when the car & engine are "coasting" down from 6th gear toward a stop.

...does the above sequence sound like what you're experiencing?


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

well coast may not be the right word but you know what I mean.....I have had many cars with six speed auto's and none exhibit the behavior of this trans on downshifting. If you watch the tach on downshifts coming to a stop it winds up to about 1500-1800 rpms like its programmed into the ECU to do that. It does not feel mechanical at all to your point. 

I currently have a 2011 Elantra with a 6 speed auto and it does not do this at all. And I think I may have seen an earlier post where someone mentioned that this tranny has been around for at least a couple of years now. I wonder if it has the same behavior in other applications. If not thats what leads me to believe that it is a programming issue not a mechanical one. And the turbo as part of the mix doesn't help matters.

It just confuses the tranny at low speeds which is really the only issue I have with the car. Its a gem on the highway but a little clunkier than I would like at low speeds. I'm confident it will get fixed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the GM 6T40 6-speed HydraMatic (RPO: MH8) transmission was introduced in 2008 model year on 4-cylinder Malibu's.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the GM 6T40 6-speed HydraMatic (RPO: MH8) transmission was introduced in 2008 model year on 4-cylinder Malibu's.


This is the transmission we have in our cars? I have never driven a 4 CYL. MALIBU, but I would say that it is not as quirky shifting as the Cruze. I may be wrong. However, my 2008 Malibu, 6 cyl., 6-speed tranny, exhibited NONE of the quirkiness that the Cruze does.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhhhh the transmission in my car is slipping realllly bad. my cruze has 3090 miles on it,it slipped a little when new but now its horrible is the update still out there did they revise it,im taken my cruze in tomorrow asap


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

*Love My Cruze!*

My be I'm living in a fools paradise but i love my 2LS Yea the leather seats are a little stiff but then again it's not the ultra soft leather of more deluxe cars. I vary my shifting from automatic to manual to make sure i'm in a higher gear when on level roads and yes there are a few small changes i'd like to see such as a led light for the key entry and a means of opening the trunk from inside the car but over all if this proves to be a reliable car i'll be happy to keep it after the 3yr lease is up. My mileage is pretty good all around seems to between 27 and 30 mpg's sometimes as much as 41 mpg's I have 5000 miles on it now and took it in for a oil change and tire rotation just yesterday and they did a couple of service upgrades to the computer and it seems to be a little quicker shifting so I do hope you all will find happiness with your Cruze as i have so far.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I for one have written the producers of the TV Show, "Bait Car" volunteering my Cruze for their bait car. The producers refused, they told me no respectable car thief would try to steal a Chevy Cruze. The transmission alone would thwart their escape.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys, I got my transmission update, they dropped the overall ratio and there is no more "neutral at stop". They also removed the 3rd gear at stop, it was so cheap at GM, they did not bother to give message "Shift denied" between 2nd and 3rd. I was able to find this link(www.carguidecanada.ca) which says 2011 cruze had final gear ratio of 3.87 vs 2012 3.53. This had caused engine to almost die at startup. It has no pickup. I told my dealer to restore the original settings they said " we cannot go back " so I am stuck with a car that feels like turtle off the line. Man, this is my second car with GM but I ll be honest, buy the car and never take it back for service; do it yourself. I dont know should i blame the dealership for this or GM. They mensioned 6 million miles but looks like they did those miles with 1.8L not with 1.4T. I know this car has won touring car championships 2 years in a row...but it is 2.0L block(family II). 1.4T is new and it has not been tested at all. hence there are problems. so heads up, if you have 2011 cruze do not do TCM update. You will be fine. The jerks you feel are only in manual mode, drive in D you will not feel any jerks when you slowing down. And I would request others to make an appeal to reset the tranny's to 3.87. its fun. on highway you dont have to shift down. You cruze with that setup. Thanks for readin


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I was not able to enter the forum that showed the VIN cutoff.
Could somebody post this info in this forum.
I took delivery on 1/31/11 so I don't know if I need the reflash.
I only have 800 miles on her but now that we are starting to drive it I do notice some of the issues that are mentioned (nothing too bad but definitely different).


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> Hi guys, I got my transmission update, they dropped the overall ratio and there is no more "neutral at stop". They also removed the 3rd gear at stop, it was so cheap at GM, they did not bother to give message "Shift denied" between 2nd and 3rd. I was able to find this link(www.carguidecanada.ca) which says 2011 cruze had final gear ratio of 3.87 vs 2012 3.53. This had caused engine to almost die at startup. It has no pickup. I told my dealer to restore the original settings they said " we cannot go back " so I am stuck with a car that feels like turtle off the line. Man, this is my second car with GM but I ll be honest, buy the car and never take it back for service; do it yourself. I dont know should i blame the dealership for this or GM. They mensioned 6 million miles but looks like they did those miles with 1.8L not with 1.4T. I know this car has won touring car championships 2 years in a row...but it is 2.0L block(family II). 1.4T is new and it has not been tested at all. hence there are problems. so heads up, if you have 2011 cruze do not do TCM update. You will be fine. The jerks you feel are only in manual mode, drive in D you will not feel any jerks when you slowing down. And I would request others to make an appeal to reset the tranny's to 3.87. its fun. on highway you dont have to shift down. You cruze with that setup. Thanks for readin


I can assure you the dealer did not alter the final drive ratio. That is a major hardware change. But it does sound like the TCM reflash did not do you any good. I can suggest giving it some time to re-learn and expect it to improve, but that isnt much help to you right now, I understand. However, the Trifecta tune may be an option that is on the table for you...


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

It is not the update I am worried about, It is the continuous regrets that people are making about the fuel economy and transmission downshift "hick ups" hence GM decided to drop the final ratio. As a general public nobody will notice these changes but I did and so many others who know the car a whole lot. I am taking the car in for dyno just to see how it reflects on curves. If anybody has the original dyno for a 2011 cruze please post it. Thanks. The final drive ratio is not changed by dealership, it is a TCM update. I will post the update code(canada only).


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> It is not the update I am worried about, It is the continuous regrets that people are making about the fuel economy and transmission downshift "hick ups" hence GM decided to drop the final ratio. As a general public nobody will notice these changes but I did and so many others who know the car a whole lot. I am taking the car in for dyno just to see how it reflects on curves. If anybody has the original dyno for a 2011 cruze please post it. Thanks. The final drive ratio is not changed by dealership, it is a TCM update. I will post the update code(canada only).


The TCM won't change your ratio. The shift point may have changed, but the ratio did not. The change from 2011 to 2012 has to do with GM improving the gas milage on the vehicle.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

booradley said:


> I for one have written the producers of the TV Show, "Bait Car" volunteering my Cruze for their bait car. The producers refused, they told me no respectable car thief would try to steal a Chevy Cruze. The transmission alone would thwart their escape.


----------



## patricks00 (May 24, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> I was not able to enter the forum that showed the VIN cutoff.
> Could somebody post this info in this forum.
> I took delivery on 1/31/11 so I don't know if I need the reflash.
> I only have 800 miles on her but now that we are starting to drive it I do notice some of the issues that are mentioned (nothing too bad but definitely different).


I second this. Does any one have a better link to find out if your VIN got the update from the factory?


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

_"The TCM won't change your ratio. The shift point may have changed, but the ratio did not. The change from 2011 to 2012 has to do with GM improving the gas milage on the vehicle."_

Hmm.. now u have mentioned it, I am thinking about it too. let me find out. As far as I remember you can change only the final ratio. But how? is a question now.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> It is not the update I am worried about, It is the continuous regrets that people are making about the fuel economy and transmission downshift "hick ups" hence GM decided to drop the final ratio. As a general public nobody will notice these changes but I did and so many others who know the car a whole lot. I am taking the car in for dyno just to see how it reflects on curves. If anybody has the original dyno for a 2011 cruze please post it. Thanks. The final drive ratio is not changed by dealership, it is a TCM update. I will post the update code(canada only).


The TCM update does NOT change any ratios.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> The TCM update does NOT change any ratios.


GM 6T40 Thanks for the voice of rationality. I happen to like my transmission and have not had any problems. Does it shift as smooth as my Cadillac did, no but it is better than the my Grand Cherokee.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

audog said:


> GM 6T40 Thanks for the voice of rationality. I happen to like my transmission and have not had any problems. Does it shift as smooth as my Cadillac did, no but it is better than the my Grand Cherokee.


ANYTHING would be better than a Chrysler product. That's not saying much.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> ANYTHING would be better than a Chrysler product. That's not saying much.


Well, it is better off road


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

audog said:


> Well, it is better off road


That might be, but I would make sure I had at least a cell phone with me so that when something broke, you could get help. I had enough trouble driving my 99 Chrysler 300M ON ROAD where it was meant to be!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> That might be, but I would make sure I had at least a cell phone with me so that when something broke, you could get help. I had enough trouble driving my 99 Chrysler 300M ON ROAD where it was meant to be!


He isn't talking about a car, or an SUV, or even a truck. He is talking about a Jeep. The Jeep is the closest thing to GOD himself making a vehicle.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Quazar said:


> He isn't talking about a car, or an SUV, or even a truck. He is talking about a Jeep. The Jeep is the closest thing to GOD himself making a vehicle.


Jeeps have their quirks, but having owned Jeeps for over 20 yrs. there is nothing that can get you where you want to go regardless of conditions. Just take a tool kit, because mine only seem to break when I leave the tools at home, never when I come ready for repair. But, when the roads are covered with snow, or you want to get to that out of the way fishing hole, nothing beats a Jeep.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

audog said:


> Jeeps have their quirks, but having owned Jeeps for over 20 yrs. there is nothing that can get you where you want to go regardless of conditions. Just take a tool kit, because mine only seem to break when I leave the tools at home, never when I come ready for repair. But, when the roads are covered with snow, or you want to get to that out of the way fishing hole, nothing beats a Jeep.


Oh agree, and I think GOD made it that why to seperate the men from the boys.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Quazar said:


> He isn't talking about a car, or an SUV, or even a truck. He is talking about a Jeep. The Jeep is the closest thing to GOD himself making a vehicle.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> The TCM update does NOT change any ratios.



could you be more elaborate on what does the Tranny update does? why the car is slower through the gears, then "BEFORE" the update was commenced? Regardless I have the dyno due this coming Saturday then I will raise my point further.
I wonder what is that TCM for on the transmission and how did they manage to smoother down shifts. If they cannot change gear ratios (which I AGREE), the only way to smooth the gear shifts is reduce the final ratio(which I am sure what happened). If we can alter the shift points isnt that already changing the overall ratio.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> If they cannot change gear ratios (which I AGREE), the only way to smooth the gear shifts is reduce the final ratio(which I am sure what happened). If we can alter the shift points isnt that already changing the overall ratio.


No.

Changing the shift points just changes at what RPM the car will shift from one gear to another. It's program controlled and can be changed somewhat easily.

The final drive ratio is the ratio is the gear ratio in the vehicles differential and cannot be changed without tearing the car apart and replacing gears. The same is true of the trans gear ratio.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Got the Dyno done, K&N filter really works(+4 whp and +10 wtq). The dyno was pain in the rear, you cannot have the e-brake on, if u left the e-brake, the ABS goes on fault. so until you move the car it will not recognize everything is normal. Very filthy. But the peak Torque is at 3500 rpm i.e 145 wtq no wonder it feel sluggish until u step on it. that 1850 rpm is nothing but a pure flywheel TQ. (I will post the dyno quickly)


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you guys confirm the RPM's you get at 62mph or 100kmph.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank looks about right. The theoretical amount for your car (assuming 225/45/R18) would be 2317.


----------



## Cruzin17 (Jun 27, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> Got the Dyno done, K&N filter really works(+4 whp and +10 wtq). The dyno was pain in the rear, you cannot have the e-brake on, if u left the e-brake, the ABS goes on fault. so until you move the car it will not recognize everything is normal. Very filthy. But the peak Torque is at 3500 rpm i.e 145 wtq no wonder it feel sluggish until u step on it. that 1850 rpm is nothing but a pure flywheel TQ. (I will post the dyno quickly)


Is this just the drop in K&N filter with nothing else done? those are some good numbers from a $40 dollar filter than!!


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

bone stock,nothing done to engine, just K&N filter(no con/ no CAI, just $50 dollar filter). see trifecta tune graph, the graph has stock numbers on it. + 4hp and + 8 TQ at the wheels


----------



## DREWCITY75 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Another Transmission Problem...Texas!*

So I've been reading posts on transmission problems and before that I thought it was just the way my car shifts. Well now my family is car sick to ride in this car due to the erratic shifting. I took it in today at 7:30 a.m. to have it checked out and 10 hours later the service manager said he see's and feel's nothing wrong with it. So I took him on a city drive and he carefully watched the tach rev up to 2000-3000 RPM causing us to do the "chinese bow" upon stopping. Well he's stumped...

This car shifts perfect when on manual shifting but I purchased this car for automatic. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

DREWCITY75 said:


> So I've been reading posts on transmission problems and before that I thought it was just the way my car shifts. Well now my family is car sick to ride in this car due to the erratic shifting. I took it in today at 7:30 a.m. to have it checked out and 10 hours later the service manager said he see's and feel's nothing wrong with it. So I took him on a city drive and he carefully watched the tach rev up to 2000-3000 RPM causing us to do the "chinese bow" upon stopping. Well he's stumped...
> 
> This car shifts perfect when on manual shifting but I purchased this car for automatic. Any suggestions?


First question. How many miles do you have on your Cruze? From what I've been reading here, it takes from 3,000 to 5,000 miles before the TCM figures out how you drive and alters its programming to suit. 

Second question. Have the necessary upgrades to the transmission been applied to your car? Check the Technical Service Bulletins thread at the top of this forum:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...nical-service-bulletins-tsb-lite-version.html

A comment if I may. From what I've read here, there seems to be a fairly wide range of service skills available at the various dealerships for the Cruze. It is almost like some dealer's service departments haven't seen the training materials for the Cruze. So if you are playing "Stump The Band" with the service techs., don't give up and keep after them (politely, of course) to make you a satisfied customer. 

Jim


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got myself a nice and beatiful white LS *automatic*, good mileage beautiful car and it soars like a bird on a highway.

BUT!!! (_i_)

as soon as I get OFF the highway I feel like the car is being driven by a half drunk kid trying to learn how to drive stick!. 

I took it back to the dealer after 5 days! they already have no clue how to deal with me. I tried to get rid of it or even exchange it for one with manual trans` but they wouldnt have any of that no way. 

I wish I was more thorough with my test drives, I was too caught up in the excitement and what I thought was just my over excited foot was really just an over finicky transmission!


God I hope all of you guys saying it will smooth out after 5+ kms are right because I financed this thing and I would take a huge bite in the #$% if I sold it now.

*cry*


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I just got myself a nice and beatiful white LS *automatic*, good mileage beautiful car and it soars like a bird on a highway.
> 
> BUT!!! (_i_)
> 
> ...


Everyone says it smooths out, no worries.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine shifts a little rough... not much... just enough for me to notice... is this correct?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> Mine shifts a little rough... not much... just enough for me to notice... is this correct?


How many clicks on the clock?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

just rolled over 800mi on the car... it almost hesitates to shift into the next gear than drops a little bit hard.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> just rolled over 800mi on the car... it almost hesitates to shift into the next gear than drops a little bit hard.


From what I have read here, that sounds pretty normal, until the TCM learns how you drive. 

Jim


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

o ok good. Today I had to get on it for a few seconds and when I went back to my slow and steady pace, it jumped a big...


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, those hiccups will go eventually, and specially after TCM update. When I look closely the Trifecta dyno sheet it seems like the engine gets its peak TQ at approx 2850 rpm. where I got my Dyno sheet saying 3500 rpm(done in 4th gear). So I am guessing they have done some programming to shift the low end TQ further up so it reduces jerking and smooths shifting. But does anyone got TCM update( this will be cars bought last year, b4r Dec 25,2010). Did you guys feel any difference?


----------



## dtubis (Jan 6, 2012)

*Chevy Cruze Transmission*

I have a 2011 cruze and i bought it in Feb 2011. I had the same problem with the shifting and shifting hard and down shifting would kick me back as well. Also, when you are at a red light or stopped, you try to go and the car doesn't want to really go, then when you finally go, it kicks you backwards, hard and the rpm's raise way high. We went to dealership 3 times with this problem and told we updated your system on your car, thats all it needed. Well that did not work! Also i had someone else drive it who is in transmissions, he stated that we should not have to help the car shift. We are helping the car shift into gears by letting up the foot when its time. My dealership told me the same thing, the car has t o get used to you and give it time, well now i have 7k on my car and it still does the same things. Any one have any suggestions? its a shame, i really love my cruze but the transmission is not shifting properly and with all of us owners complaining about the same thing, then maybe chevy should seriously look into these complaints.

thanks


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

dtubis said:


> Any one have any suggestions?


Trade it, especially if you have any equity in it.

I really liked my Cruze, at first. For a small "economy" car, Chevy did a nice job with styling, and for that I tried to overlook the little annoyances. However, at 12K miles on mine, the transmission issues I thought had been addressed returned, so I cut my losses and got rid of it.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Son.... trifecta son.... trifecta son.... 

No but seriously.. Idk what Vince did but all that sh*t went away as soon as I uploaded it. Now it shifts smooth as butter. Best $350 I've ever spent.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

dtubis-

I haven't been in these topics in a long time, but every so often I do get an e-mail that I assume is in response to a post that I made. Anyway, I got my LTZ RS on Valentine's Day, 2011 also. I have 5,800 miles on her according to my iPhone. To me, the transmission is STILL crappy! Does exactly what you are saying. The WORST thing is when you are pulling out of a side street and have to accelerate fairly quickly to blend in with traffic. I NEVER know how the car is going to react. At times, I have to FLOOR IT to get it going so that I don't get T-Boned! This idea of a "learning" transmission seems pretty lame to me to begin with. With all the cars I have owned over my lifetime, the ONLY other car that had this "learning" transmission was my 1999 "Motor Trend Car of the Year" POS Chrysler 300M! That one had trouble learning also in addition to a MILLION other problems! I think they both rode the short bus. There was NOTHING wrong with all the other cars I owned that had transmissions that KNEW *AUTOMATICALLY* when to shift ALL BY *THEMSELVES* with *NO* help from me!

That said, I am sure that all the transmission experts will have much to add, but I would guess that MAYBE this transmission was "cheaper" to put in the car than one that already knows what to do? Who knows? Some transmission "expert" here, a LONG time ago, responded with all this techno babble about how it shifted and what is involved and how it does it etc. *WHO CARES!* I just want it to shift smoothly! From the beginning, last February, people were telling me that it would get better with time. It's almost a year and not much has changed! February 2011 was way past the date for the tranny reflashing that was done on earlier models. Besides, some people said that things were worse after they had that done and their gas mileage DROPPED! That would be bad for me because I only get in the low to mid 20's now with mostly local driving with NOT a lot of stop and go. How people are getting in the high 20's locally and high 30's on the highway, just baffles me. 

This is WHY I started leasing my cars. IF there is a problem or it's a lemon, they get it BACK at the end! Besides, it's a lot easier to lease because you don't have the trouble of selling it on your own and risk getting carjacked or trading it in for peanuts etc. Too much trouble. Plus, I get sick of a car after a few years no matter how much I like it.

So, to answer your question as to what to do*- *AFTER you have exhausted everything at the dealer level, I would SUGGEST that FIRST you BYPASS GM "customer service"! If it's like Buick CS, it's outsourced to someone NOT connected with GM. Buick was IBM I think. Something like that. I would just call CORPORATE in Detroit because they are MUCH more accommodating and pleasant and helpful than "customer service". CS has NO clout! Corporate can make things happen! Trust me. When I had major issues with my 1999 Chrysler 300M back in the day, I HAD to call corporate because everone from the dealer(s) to the factory reps were *JERKS, *to use a word that won't get me banned here! I got one factory rep fired because he was doing the *EXACT* opposite of what corporate was telling him to do. It really was a SOAP OPERA story! It NEVER ended until I got rid of the car at the end of the lease! It's too bad that Geocities is gone because I had EVERYTHING posted there with pictures. I still say that CORPORATE people really do live in a glass tower and have *NO REAL* clue about what is happening with everyday people and their dealer experiences. I guess they find the stories from *REAL* people so outrageous that they are willing to help in *ANY* way they can...*AND* they DO! 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do. I hope things get better for you. Keep posting here because SOME people do have good ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Idk what Vince did but all that sh*t went away as soon as I uploaded it. Now it shifts smooth as butter. Best $350 I've ever spent.


It boggles my mind that Trifecta can do what GM can't/refuses to do. Someone in GM PowerTrain has to have their head up their corporate buns. Social Media Reps. are you listening?


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> It boggles my mind that Trifecta can do what GM can't/refuses to do. Someone in GM PowerTrain has to have their head up their corporate buns. Social Media Reps. are you listening?


Don't forget Trifecta takes no responsibility for the changes they made with ZERO understanding to what effect it had on the durability and reliability of the transmission (or driveline components for that matter).


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Do the 2012 Cruzes have the same "learning" transmission? Thanks.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Do the 2012 Cruzes have the same "learning" transmission? Thanks.


Yes. 2012 1.4T models have some hardware changes that include a different TCM.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Yes. 2012 1.4T models have some hardware changes that include a different TCM.


Thanks. Figured that would probably happen sooner or later. Too bad it didn't happen sooner like last February!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Yes. 2012 1.4T models have some hardware changes that include a different TCM.


And I understand that the third generation 6T40 is due to begin manufacturing shortly. Can you verify?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Don't forget Trifecta takes no responsibility for the changes they made with ZERO understanding to what effect it had on the durability and reliability of the transmission (or driveline components for that matter).


I'll buy that, but why do the 6T45 transaxles in Regals shift so much better than the 6T40s in 2011 Cruzen? Is there that much difference in the two, besides chain widths?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Not trying to 'speak for' *GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer*, but my diagnosis is that the _original_ (2011) 6T40's and TCM programming were not able to smoothly handle the 1.4LT's torque coming in at such low engine speeds.

So, GM did some 'tweeking': _"...2012 1.4T models have some *hardware changes *that include a *different TCM*..." _which included different programming too.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> So, GM did some 'tweeking': _"...2012 1.4T models have some *hardware changes *that include a *different TCM*..." _which included different programming too.


Yes, exactly. The second generation 6T40 came along with the '12s and I understand the third gen. 6T40 will be along shortly, with even more improvements. My comment was why can't they correct the poor shifting in the '11s? Did it really take a new TCM to do that? Does the TCM in the 6T40 differ from the one in the 6T45? Is it really more than just programming the maps in the TCM? That's what Trifecta is doing to make the shifts smoother, right?


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> And I understand that the third generation 6T40 is due to begin manufacturing shortly. Can you verify?



You must be mistaken, maybe you're referring to the 6T40 BAS+ units? Although, those are in production already. Maybe they are starting up another plant with them? Could be Toledo, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'll buy that, but why do the 6T45 transaxles in Regals shift so much better than the 6T40s in 2011 Cruzen? Is there that much difference in the two, besides chain widths?


Exact reason, I do not know why. Likely a number of reasons. Some guesses: Different engine with different torque curve. Different shift speeds and shift points due to the torque curve (might make it less noticable?). Weight of the car. Final Drive ratio. Size of tires. Those could be reasons, but again, I don't know.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Exact reason, I do not know why. Likely a number of reasons. Some guesses: Different engine with different torque curve. Different shift speeds and shift points due to the torque curve (might make it less noticable?). Weight of the car. Final Drive ratio. Size of tires. Those could be reasons, but again, I don't know.


That's too bad. I was hoping for some insight on it. Yes, the two cars do have different motors (2.0L na vs. 1.4L turbo), so I'm sure the torque curves are way different. Everything else you mentioned is also differernt. Are you implying that Buick engineers did a better job of programming their transmissions than the Chevy engineers? You dont' have to answer that one, but do you know when the software is loaded into the transmissions? Is it at the powertrain plant or at the final assembly plant? I really think a Cruze should be our next car, but the software issues I've seen discussed have me more than just curious. It may be the forty one years I spent as a programmer and systems engineer that have me a bit more critical than many.


----------



## cmetLS (Jun 2, 2011)

trol said:


> I have the 2LT with 17" tires. I now have 2000 miles on mine. Lifetime avg per onstar is 32 mpg. 90% highway 10% city.
> At times when I get on the highway, I will reset the mpg, avg speed and trip 1 to see how I do. If I do 70 mph then I get about 32 mpg. 65 gets about 33. 60 mph gets about 35 mpg. considering daytime highway is 70, going slower gets you run over. I don't have a clue how they say "36" to "43". I don't jack rabbit start, nor lead foot when driving. Just easy pedal movement.
> Kinda sad about the numbers, considering I came from a 2.4 engine and was getting 32 at 65-70 mph driving on highway.


wow those auto trans suck my car gets 52mpg on the highway when i reset going 90km/h


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I really think a Cruze should be our next car, but the software issues I've seen discussed have me more than just curious. It may be the forty one years I spent as a programmer and systems engineer that have me a bit more critical than many.


Unless your looking at buying a 2011 Cruze why are you worried about the trans programming? My 2012 along with the 6 other Cruze I have driven at work all shift great. 

Do you typically use a very easy foot to drive? the trans shifts smooth as butter & is very predictable in those conditions.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Unless your looking at buying a 2011 Cruze why are you worried about the trans programming? My 2012 along with the 6 other Cruze I have driven at work all shift great.
> 
> Do you typically use a very easy foot to drive? the trans shifts smooth as butter & is very predictable in those conditions.


The post you quoted me was from over a year ago. It wasn't just the transaxle shifting in the '11s that had me cautious. After that post was made, I learned the 6T40 underwent several changes for the '12 model year (6T40 gen. two) that corrected the shifting issues. I have also driven a '12. There are quite a few other issues I've seen posted on the internet, Techlink, NHTSA, and a few others that still have me concerned from a software perspective.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I can attest that the 2011 A/T gets better with miles. At 21K now and the tranny is much better than when I bought it but it still seems indecisive at times. I always wondered about the whole 'learning your driving style' thing when several different family members drive the car? A rental Cruze must be really confused? I have decided to leave the A/T alone (I'm not going to ask for a re-flash before warranty expires). I will be bringing it in to document the fact that I LOSE COOLANT (I've had to add coolant several times since new). I don't believe it's leaking but rather a POORLY DESIGNED system. All in all the Cruze is a nice car but I don't think they had all the issues ironed out before production (4 million miles of testing not withstanding). GM needs to be more forthcoming with the problems and solutions if they want to avoid a replay of their not to distant past. The MPG estimates were pretty optimistic too...the best I've ever gotten on the highway is about 34 with 32 being the norm (28-30 average driving). I've always felt that a 1.6 turbo would have kept it out of 'boost' at 70mph and gotten better highway MPG...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> I can attest that the 2011 A/T gets better with miles. At 21K now and the tranny is much better than when I bought it but it still seems indecisive at times. I always wondered about the whole 'learning your driving style' thing when several different family members drive the car? A rental Cruze must be really confused? I have decided to leave the A/T alone (I'm not going to ask for a re-flash before warranty expires). I will be bringing it in to document the fact that I LOSE COOLANT (I've had to add coolant several times since new). I don't believe it's leaking but rather a POORLY DESIGNED system. All in all the Cruze is a nice car but I don't think they had all the issues ironed out before production (4 million miles of testing not withstanding). GM needs to be more forthcoming with the problems and solutions if they want to avoid a replay of their not to distant past.


I hate to say it, but the 2011's were still works in progress. At least GM improved the transmission for later years based on feedback from 2011 owners. They reprogrammed it and changed the final drive ratio for 2012-current based on 2011 owners complaining.


----------

